# Current layout



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Did a sponsor leave? It seems so fast and spacious tonight.

Seriously, what happened?


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you fart again Carl?

Carl?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Did someone from beantown just ask a question?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Can't you two get along?

PS: I dunno what's with the layout change - I think it's Harri playing around and trying stuff.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey why can't we tag?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> Can't you two get along?
> 
> PS: I dunno what's with the layout change - I think it's Harri playing around and trying stuff.


Jeez, I think a call of entrapment might be appropriate here.:TGNCHK:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

martysax said:


> Hey why can't we tag?


You can only tag threads which you started.



Carl H. said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you two get along?
> ...


Hey! I didn't use the white letters, you did :x


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> martysax said:
> 
> 
> > Hey why can't we tag?
> ...


I know, I changed the non-leading parts of the post to white.

:shock:


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

The ad to the right is GONE! 

Hallelujah!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> The ad to the right is GONE! Hallelujah!


Yeah, but now I have to crawl across that other stuff to get from here to the New Posts function.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

That's ok. They're not real ads, they're Google ads.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't like the ads. This is a forum where people seek information, not a magazine, IMHO.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Jazz House said:


> I don't like the ads. This is a forum where people seek information, not a magazine, IMHO.


Then open your purse strings and send a huge stack of money!

The forum doesn't keep on functioning for free and the ads offset some of those costs.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

i think ads are fine but i much prefer them up in that space at the top with the roopads ad etc.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

SearjeantSax said:


> i think ads are fine but i much prefer them up in that space at the top with the roopads ad etc.


Agreed.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> saxmanglen said:
> 
> 
> > The ad to the right is GONE! Hallelujah!
> ...


One word for you GARY, W I D E S C R E E N! 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot 06-_-Monitors_S203-1968


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

saxmanglen said:


> Jazz House said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the ads. This is a forum where people seek information, not a magazine, IMHO.
> ...


I agree. You can't expect to always get everything free.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Pete Thomas said:


> saxmanglen said:
> 
> 
> > Jazz House said:
> ...


Now, if we could get those google ads to the right of the screen, I would like it more.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Jazz House said:


> Now, if we could get those google ads to the right of the screen, I would like it more.


I would prefer as it is but the Google banner just after the first post of each thread.

Lovely that the really annoying animated ads on the right have gone.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Pete Thomas said:


> Jazz House said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if we could get those google ads to the right of the screen, I would like it more.
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I will stop complaining now. At least they aren't pink and yellow. They match the colour scheme. And they aren't to big or take to long to load. :TGNCHK:


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe the people at Mauriat got fed up with people dissing the lack of "parisian" content in their horns?


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> It seems so fast and spacious ...


As opposed to some of the threads, which are vast and specious.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Canadiain said:


> Maybe the people at Mauriat got fed up with people dissing the lack of "parisian" content in their horns?





Carl H. said:


> Did a sponsor leave? It seems so fast and spacious tonight.
> Seriously, what happened?


No, P. Mauriat did not leave.

With the vBulletin version change I decided to revert all forum templates to their original state to ensure that no new features were lost.
I will customize them now one by one.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

P. Mauriat is back! And weren't the Google ads up top next to the logo a while ago? And if people actually look at the bottom, I think Theo Wanne is gone and more Google ads are down there!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> P. Mauriat is back! And weren't the Google ads up top next to the logo a while ago? And if people actually look at the bottom, I think Theo Wanne is gone and more Google ads are down there!


Clicking the Google ads is one way to support this Forum.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

So I can just click them and you guys get money for the forum? Cool!


----------

